# Carbon Black



## Nostradoomus (Nov 7, 2020)

Decked out with silly expensive components for your pleasure! 

Not sure about those knobs just yet.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 7, 2020)

I love those trapezoidal boxes. Bought one a couple months ago but I haven't filled it yet. Looks great


----------



## Barry (Nov 7, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## mdc (Nov 8, 2020)

Love it - looks a++


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 8, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## HamishR (Nov 8, 2020)

Spikey!  It kinda screams out for chickenheads but they might be a bit large. You could try the little round Davies 1400 knobs with the pointer.

How does it sound?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 8, 2020)

It sounds fantastic...not quite a real tonebender but probably the best silicon style I’ve tried.


----------



## HamishR (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok, I have to try it. I'd been putting it off but I like a good fuzz. Pedal.


----------



## Robert (Nov 9, 2020)

That looks sharp!   This is one of my favorite fuzz circuits so far.



HamishR said:


> Spikey!  It kinda screams out for chickenheads but they might be a bit large.



AmplifiedParts has mini chickenheads, they're about 0.9" diameter.   I just bought a set for an upcoming project.





						Knob - Chicken Head, mini, high-quality, brass insert, Set Screw | Amplified Parts
					

High quality miniature chicken head knob with set screw for smaller applications. 0.90" long nose to tail. Mini Davies 2300 clone.




					www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## mdc (Nov 10, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> It sounds fantastic...not quite a real tonebender but probably the best silicon style I’ve tried.



I would 100% agree with this. I think the only TB-style pedal I like more is my yellow hybrid.
I built one on vero a few months ago and liked it so much I built a handful more for some friends. 

Did you use carbon comps or are those the molded metal that look like carbon comps? The red electrolytics also look very


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

They’re carbon comp.


----------



## caiofilipini (Nov 10, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> They’re carbon comp.



Any specific brand of carbon comps you'd recommend?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

Not even sure what these are, I bought them as a test to see the differences between pricier components and the regular ones I buy (regular components sound the same, and less noisy)

Can’t say I recommend using them unless you are marketing to people from The Gear Page.


----------



## markuus (Nov 10, 2020)

@Nostradoomus where do you get the ribbon cable connecting the breakout board?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

DigiKey/Mouser. It’s 3M 8124/04 100.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2020)

Bitchen!

SB also has mini chicken head knobs.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> This is one of my favorite fuzz circuits so far.



Guess I'll have to breadboard one to find out why.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Guess I'll have to breadboard one to find out why.



I’ve got a spare PCB waiting for your mods


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2020)

Maybe I'll try germanium transistors... oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Decked out with silly expensive components for your pleasure!


You forgot the Tropical Fish capacitors.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

Silly and stupid are two different things!


----------



## lilnasty.666 (Nov 12, 2020)

What value pots are you supposed to use, I’ve got my board ready and my enclosure drilled but there’s still no build doc up yet


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 12, 2020)

lilnasty.666 said:


> What value pots are you supposed to use, I’ve got my board ready and my enclosure drilled but there’s still no build doc up yet



If I was at home I could tell you, but I just got to work so I’m a ways off from being able to answer that...someone else can chime in hopefully!


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 12, 2020)

lilnasty.666 said:


> What value pots are you supposed to use, I’ve got my board ready and my enclosure drilled but there’s still no build doc up yet



FUZZ: B5K (I recommend using a C5K here to make the control more usable)
VOLUME: A100K
TOP: B25K

Start with the trimmer set so that the Q3 collector is about half the supply voltage and adjust from there.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 12, 2020)

Definitely use C5K, it works wonders.


----------



## lilnasty.666 (Nov 12, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> FUZZ: B5K (I recommend using a C5K here to make the control more usable)
> VOLUME: A100K
> TOP: B25K
> 
> Start with the trimmer set so that the Q3 collector is about half the supply voltage and adjust from there.


You mean trim to 4.5V between q3 collector and ground?


----------



## mdc (Nov 12, 2020)

I built mine with the bias control as an external pot; the sweep is actually pretty subtle and I keep meaning to swap out a different value to see if it can go into gated/zippery territory.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 12, 2020)

lilnasty.666 said:


> You mean trim to 4.5V between q3 collector and ground?


Unless otherwise specified, all voltage measurements are with respect to ground.



mdc said:


> I built mine with the bias control as an external pot; the sweep is actually pretty subtle and I keep meaning to swap out a different value to see if it can go into gated/zippery territory.



Making the BIAS pot larger will do it, try B25K.  If that doesn't quite get you there, try lowering the 46K/47K resistor to 33K.  The values you need for the collector resistors depend on Q2 & Q3's hFE (mostly Q2).


----------



## Coda (Nov 12, 2020)

Can I ask where you got your flat wire/ribbon cable?...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 12, 2020)

No.



(I answered that earlier  )


----------



## Coda (Nov 12, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> (I answered that earlier  )



Found it. I must have scanned right passed it. I was looking for some ribbon cable with the last order I placed. I’m not sure it it’s any easier than individual wire...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 12, 2020)

I find it way easier. If you don’t have an automatic wire stripper it will be a pain.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 13, 2020)

lilnasty.666 said:


> What value pots are you supposed to use, I’ve got my board ready and my enclosure drilled but there’s still no build doc up yet


Look on the other side of the board xD
... Took me a while to notice xD


----------



## lilnasty.666 (Nov 14, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Look on the other side of the board xD
> ... Took me a while to notice xD


wow ?‍♂️


----------

